# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne Nurii

## Cacatuoides

Hi folks,

I'll like to ask if anyone has come across the above mentioned crypt??? where can i get hold of it n wat is the price like? i'm sure this rare plants comes with a high price tag.... does gratiola has them since they are quite into crypts?

thanks! 

Eman

----------


## Cacatuoides

like to ask if this plant is available....how much are you willing to pay for it??

----------


## Simon

[quote:ed88bea968="Cacatuoides"]like to ask if this plant is available....how much are you willing to pay for it??[/quote:ed88bea968]

C. nurii not available locally, had it once before... Benny bought some from philippines (I think). Too challenging for me, but if one day I can afford a chiller, maybe can try

----------


## kadios

I got mine from Teo's farm once. The price was very reasonable. However, Teo's seldom has it. They are very sensitive to changes in environment and will rot easily when that happens. IMO, I think the plant can survive well at temp around 28C. You may want to call them up to check.

Cheers!

----------


## Cacatuoides

oh ok... wat was e price you paid the last time? i just called gratiola...they also dun have it now...got to wait till mid year.... 

wat do u think of the coloration of this crypt compared to the rest?

----------


## Simon

check this link
http://www.rva.ne.jp/cryptocoryne/gallary_cry.html

----------


## Cacatuoides

thanks for e wonderful link!!!

----------


## Simon

[quote:8357837667="Cacatuoides"]thanks for e wonderful link!!![/quote:8357837667]

yeah, I highly recommend the links to all cryptfanatics  :Grin:

----------


## Cacatuoides

hey Simon,

any other fantastic crypt links in english?

----------


## Simon

[quote:2474261fcd="Cacatuoides"]hey Simon,

any other fantastic crypt links in english?[/quote:2474261fcd]

http://132.229.93.11/Cryptocoryne/index.html

enjoy

----------


## kadios

It is not right to disclose the price but definitely affordable. It is less than what you need to pay for downoi, special moss or gu jing chow. They do have some C Griffithi which they call them longkang crypts from Malaysia. Rots easily but at least some challenge for crypt lovers.

Cheers!

----------


## gregorsamsa

whether or not is it right to disclose the price is subjective. But i have to agree that the crypt is definitely affordable. I manage to get them just now at Colourful Tropical Aquarium. 

The plant looks absolutely stunning, but the specimen i got was slightly rotting.

I should have read up before buying but its too late anyway...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## kadios

Saw C Nurri at Teo's 2 weeks ago. Interested people may want to call before proceeding down. Price is affordable for those who are willing to buy weeping moss.

Cheers!

----------


## neon

Hi,

Just to share . Got two types from Teo few weeks back. 
a) Cryptocoryne nurii Furtabo (with red dots)
b) Cryptocoryne nurii 

cheers

----------


## Plantbrain

It does not do well over the long term submersed, it does grow well emergent.

I've kept the plant for about 10 years.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## juilian75

wild form....johor

----------


## Plantbrain

Nice pic, do you have a picture of the flower?
_C nurii_ has one of the best looking flowers IMO.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## juilian75

> Nice pic, do you have a picture of the flower?
> _C nurii_ has one of the best looking flowers IMO.
> 
> Regards, 
> Tom Barr


Sorry...I did not noticed any flowers around at the river I took them from , we are always short of time ..usually the nurii would be our last location before heading home...

but i managed to propigate them successfully in my tanks and in my outdoor pond....they tend to do better floating in my outdoor pond...they flowered a few time outdoor but don't know why I never thought of shhoting them..oh well...

here are pics from my chilled tank.

----------


## juilian75

young leaves

----------


## juilian75

look at them now....

----------


## juilian75

Fast growing in emersed form.

----------

